# Anyone Know anything regarding this Painting?



## zusmo (Jul 14, 2014)

I purchased this painting from a charity shop the other week its huge! 1.5m x 0.7m any ideas on who its by or what country it is or the value?

Kind regards

Andy








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## HenrietteW (Jul 18, 2014)

Looks like a tourist piece from an Oriental country. Thailand, perhaps? I'm sure there's a collector market for specific quality pieces. Difficult to see the brushstrokes - one would have to stand in front of it, but you could try to put it on E-bay. My guess: appr. USD 60 if the going gets high.


----------

